# Skiff Sandbar Meetup - Pensacola



## Sawyer Martin (Jan 30, 2019)

I could be down for that.


----------



## 60hertz (Oct 31, 2008)

Might just be me and you Sawyer!


----------



## Sawyer Martin (Jan 30, 2019)

60hertz said:


> Might just be me and you Sawyer!


Oh man, going to be quite the party! I guess if we both fill our boats up with people, at least we could still have a decent sized meet up. Haha.


----------



## Skram (Feb 8, 2019)

I’d be down to cruise over. I was just thinking of doing the same here in Bama. Have quite a few skiff owners I can get to join from our flyclub here


----------



## 60hertz (Oct 31, 2008)

Fort McRae?


----------



## Skram (Feb 8, 2019)

60hertz said:


> Fort McRae?


I'd be down for there or anywhere in Big Lagoon


----------



## JSFalcon (Oct 7, 2021)

Just came across this, but I'd be down 100%. Pensacola or Big Lagoon


----------



## 60hertz (Oct 31, 2008)

What’s everyone’s thoughts on this weekend (July 23-24)?


----------



## 60hertz (Oct 31, 2008)

Beuler...Beuler?


----------



## Skram (Feb 8, 2019)

I won’t make it this weekend or next. Possibly a weekend in August though


----------



## JSFalcon (Oct 7, 2021)

I'm out this weekend also


----------



## Kingfisher67 (Jan 11, 2016)

I'd be down for this, maybe meet somewhere in the middle...say, Navarre?


----------

